# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Holby City's Niamh McGrady promises big Mary-Claire stories

## Perdita

Holby City star Niamh McGrady has promised exciting stories for her character Mary-Claire now that she has been promoted to a regular member of the cast.

McGrady has played Mary-Claire in the show since 2009 but was only officially credited as a regular character from last year.

Niamh McGrady
Â© BBC
Niamh McGrady as Mary-Claire Carter

The actress said to Inside Soap: "I'm so excited! The character has been in Holby for a long time, but she has never been the main attention of the stories.

"There is something coming up where you will see her at the centre of the drama, though. Mary-Claire fans won't be disappointed."

Speaking about Mary-Claire's casual fling with doctor Harry Tressler, McGrady added: "She has always had a weak spot for him.

"If he were to turn around and offer her commitment she would take it, but she isn't sure how he feels and is trying to protect herself. There is definitely potential there."

----------

hward (21-01-2015), maidmarian (21-01-2015)

----------

